# The Big News.... Finally



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Okay guys here it is:  Moebius Models :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I'll get a date for you ASAP.

NOTE: I copied this from the other thread and posted it again so it's easy to find.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Great work, K-J !


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Woooo freakin hooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

DENCOMM said:


> Great work, K-J !


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

You certainly can't accuse Frank of being lazy. Geez! It just keeps coming!


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

I think I'm having some kind of Mind Freak-out or I'm having a stroke. 
"Smile and wave boys, Smile and wave"


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Frank is amazing and I hope we all can keep him in business. He has gone far beyond anything I was expecting at the start. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent news K-J ...I'm buying them all...SO LONG EBAY...I know there were some licensing issues with Vampirella, any chance of that getting resolved?:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

What probs were there with the Vampirella licensing?

Chris.


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

I really can't believe this. If I'd been asked to predict the "big news" yesterday, this would never have entered my mind. I fully expected to never see these kits again. Suddenly some of the crazier requests made in these parts don't seem too crazy. If this can happen, anything can!

And some pretty cool stuff on dencomm.net too!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

F'nA Cotton, F'nA!!!!!!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

We heard the early rumors. Glad to see these things are going to see the light of day! Thanks Frank! I am good for several each of these little gems.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Wow, nuff said.
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

If they make Vampirella, I hope she's resculpted.
Warren Pubs stupidly gave Aurora the Tom Sutton issues to base Vampi on when it should have been Jose Gonzales or even better Gonzalo Mayo


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i remember someone associated with either moebius or p.l. saying that harris comics had said that they would never issue a license for a re-pop of the the aurora vampirella.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great news!


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

James


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

wow , this is too cool !! :thumbsup:
hb


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

This is awesome news! It will be nice to be able to snap them off the sprues without feeling guilty!
I'll be getting lots of these (more than likely in case form  ).

James Webb


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Let's hope that it won't get censored like in the 1960's and that big bad Nabisco won't cancel it this time.Ha!Wasn't there a prototype of the DUNGEON that was released in resin a few years back.Would it be worth releasing that one too.Hmmm.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Is anybody else out there thinking they should just hand their wallets over to Frank and Scott?:woohoo:


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> Let's hope that it won't get censored like in the 1960's and that big bad Nabisco won't cancel it this time.Ha!Wasn't there a prototype of the DUNGEON that was released in resin a few years back.Would it be worth releasing that one too.Hmmm.


Actually, an outcry like that today would propel visibility that few traditional marketing plans could ever hope to achieve. I refrained from using the "Rated X...for Excitement™" tagline on the box designs but you never know when or where it might resurface. :thumbsup:

The Dungeon™ and The Animal Pit™ are definitely desirable pursuits and many of you know I have box designs completed. There are some issues, though, that need to be resolved but, rest assured, if we can clear those, these would be obvious follow-on pursuits (depending, of course, upon how well these just-announced kits sell).

Stay tuned...


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

This is great news. Looking forward to these. That means I can stop bidding on the originals now. Not that they stay within my budget range anyway, so I'm happy. I especially want the hanging cage and pendulum.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I want two of each. One builder, one keeper.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

WOW....thank you, thank you, thank you!

I missed out on the original issues and I'm looking forward to these reissues.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Great news, thanks to all who are involved in this!!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Does anyone have an image of a built up Frankenstein they could post? I never had this one as a kid, but if memory serves, I recall his upper body being exagerated (almost disproportionate to the legs), and there was no jacket, but sort of a pullover tunic similar to what Chaney Jr wore in the opening sequences of "Ghost of Frankenstein". 
Thanks
Tom


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hooray!!! WOW!!! I can't believe this news! These are some of my all time FAVORITE kits that Aurora did...!
I have most of these kits as originals....but there is always room for more!

MMM


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Cool! Never had the original Aurora kits. Looking forward to these coming out.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Bwain no more said:


> Does anyone have an image of a built up Frankenstein they could post? I never had this one as a kid, but if memory serves, I recall his upper body being exagerated (almost disproportionate to the legs), and there was no jacket, but sort of a pullover tunic similar to what Chaney Jr wore in the opening sequences of "Ghost of Frankenstein".
> Thanks
> Tom


How's this...


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

What scale are these going to be in? I'm refering mostly to "The Victim", "Frankenstein" & "The Hanging Cage". Same size as the originals?


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> What scale are these going to be in? I'm refering mostly to "The Victim", "Frankenstein" & "The Hanging Cage". Same size as the originals?


Yes, these will be faithful 1/13th scale kits so you can easily MIX 'EM and MATCH 'EM. 

More details about the kits, packaging, and other cool tidbits coming soon!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

This is great news! I was really hoping that these kits would be reissued,But never thought it would happen!I missed out on them when they were first produced,But not this time BABY.THANKS MOBIEUS:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

coooooooooooool!

Now I won't have to repaint these guys.









I read something about "The Giant Insect" being issued. This is even better than I imagined.

Thanks for the heads up KJ!
:woohoo:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

You're welcome!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

But...but those kits have violence, partly clad girls and s-e-x in them! We can't sell that to children!! Won't SOMEBODY think of the children?!? This kind of thing CANNOT be sold in the U.S.! This is the kind of thing that they'd only sell in, I dunno, CANADA or somewhere! 

That's it. I'm writing a letter.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

......


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Only in Canada you say....pity...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

frankenstyrene said:


> But...but those kits have violence, partly clad girls and s-e-x in them! We can't sell that to children!! Won't SOMEBODY think of the children?!? This kind of thing CANNOT be sold in the U.S.! This is the kind of thing that they'd only sell in, I dunno, CANADA or somewhere!
> 
> That's it. I'm writing a letter.



I didn't realize the potential implications.... I'll cancel immediately....


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Moebius said:


> I didn't realize the potential implications.... I'll cancel immediately....


Or just wait for complaints I guess.....


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

This is great news. Now I can have affordable companions for my Dracula's Daughter in Dr Deadly's Den. 
Moebius, no complaints here. :woohoo:

RK


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Here you go Tom, did these for a client last summer, the project was half finished at this time.
Buzz


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Moebius said:


> I didn't realize the potential implications.... I'll cancel immediately....


NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Buzz, I greatly admire your work. Fantastic stuff, always!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Moebius said:


> Or just wait for complaints I guess.....


It ain't '71 anymore; the general public's offense and outrage threshold is several orders of magnitude higher now...or lower, depending on how you look at it. Walk thru any Big Lots and you can find toys FAR more suggestive, slutty, gross and violent than the Monster Scenes ever thought of being.

But if anyone DOES complain, just forward their letters to Cherry Valley Road. 

Thanks again for all your initiative and work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

frankenstyrene said:


> It ain't '71 anymore; the general public's offense and outrage threshold is several orders of magnitude higher now...or lower, depending on how you look at it. Walk thru any Big Lots and you can find toys FAR more suggestive, slutty, gross and violent than the Monster Scenes ever thought of being.
> 
> But if anyone DOES complain, just forward their letters to Cherry Valley Road.
> 
> Thanks again for all your initiative and work! :thumbsup:


I think I'd kind of like some picketers out in front of the office. Imagine the free publicity!


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Moebius said:


> I think I'd kind of like some picketers out in front of the office. Imagine the free publicity!


Agreed! Best marketing angle around these days...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Moebius said:


> I think I'd kind of like some picketers out in front of the office. Imagine the free publicity!


Then why not 'go for the jugular vein' and produce the 'Chamber of Horror' line that Aurora canceled ... ...the Hanging Tree...The Pendulum...the Gallows... the Electric Chair...the Rack...and Ripleys Iron Maiden,might cause quite a stir, as did the first in the series ...the Guillotine... it was all but banned in the 60s', but I don't remember any complaints when Polar lights re-released it in the 90s'. All I do know is that I'd buy 'em all today if they were available... I've got the Hanging Tree (Pythonkits resin) and think it's pretty cool. 
Having said all that, I do have to say...if you stopped right now and only made what you have already announced you are going to make...then I could honestly say that you have already surpassed my wildest expectations...thank you :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

yes, YES,YES!!
Excellent idea Mcdee!!! Maybe we should picket Frank 'till he caves in and does 'em!! 

Chris.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Hey Randy, I already thanked you over on the Clubhouse, but thanks again for posting those, great job as always. Resemblance to Chaney is DEFINITELY there, but things like likeness can ALWAYS be improved (time to get Joy and Tom on the phone)
Tom


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Hey DENCOMM,maybe that newspaper clip should be included in each box of the Monster Scenes kits.Can't hurt.It would probably add a little pizzazz to this series of kits.Something that was once forbidden seems so much sweeter and exciting.:wave:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

You're very welcome Tom, anytime!

Buzz


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> Hey DENCOMM,maybe that newspaper clip should be included in each box of the Monster Scenes kits.Can't hurt.It would probably add a little pizzazz to this series of kits.Something that was once forbidden seems so much sweeter and exciting.:wave:


xsavoie: Yes, I'm hard at work on the promotional collateral to make this release truly memorable. I'm looking into all possibilities of "extra goodies" that could be either included in the kits or made available in conjunction with their release. The noodle is definitely hard at work over here to give hobbyists/collectors what they've waited so long for. :thumbsup:


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Guys,

:woohoo:I wish I had been born in the States!!!

Simon - on a tiny island called the UK:wave:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

frankenstyrene said:


> Walk thru any Big Lots and you can find toys FAR more suggestive, slutty, gross and violent than the Monster Scenes ever thought of being.


Monster Scenes - The Gateway toy. I can't help but believe the release of the Monster Scenes kits was wholly responsible for the disruption of family values here in America. Wholly responsible, I say . :freak:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

DENCOMM said:


> Agreed! Best marketing angle around these days...


Exactly! I can see it now....


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Then why not 'go for the jugular vein' and produce the 'Chamber of Horror' line that Aurora canceled ... ...the Hanging Tree...The Pendulum...the Gallows... the Electric Chair...the Rack...and Ripleys Iron Maiden,might cause quite a stir, as did the first in the series ...the Guillotine... it was all but banned in the 60s', but I don't remember any complaints when Polar lights re-released it in the 90s'. All I do know is that I'd buy 'em all today if they were available... I've got the Hanging Tree (Pythonkits resin) and think it's pretty cool.
> Having said all that, I do have to say...if you stopped right now and only made what you have already announced you are going to make...then I could honestly say that you have already surpassed my wildest expectations...thank you :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


In time, if someone else doesn't do them! I'd love to see a line of them...


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

In the 1950s, comic books and rock 'n roll were accused of causing violence, anti-social behavior and juvenile delinquency. In the early ’70s, it was the Monster Scenes and today it's rap lyrics. _Plus ça change, plus c’est la même chose._

Frankly, I think The Victim, aka Dr. Deadly's Daughter, looked a lot hotter on the box art than in the flesh, so to speak. There's something about her that's a bit plastic . . .


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

*thinks about it but doesn't say it*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Moebius said:


> In time, if someone else doesn't do them! I'd love to see a line of them...


You know...I was thinking (dangerous pastime...I know), But you could market these to a whole generation of 'Goth & Emo' kids they love this stuff...and of course to old 60s' kids like me who, after a hard day at work, loves to come home home grab my guillotine and lop off a head or two 
Some might call it gruesome... but I've been married twice and I.m quite use to having an appendage or two lopped off.
Mcdee


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

DENCOMM said:


> I'm hard at work on the promotional collateral to make this release truly memorable.


Get Jacqueline Ceballos to autograph some signed editions and I'll buy a dozen. Gotta figure she's partly responsible for making these things so rare...


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Moebius said:


> In time, if someone else doesn't do them! I'd love to see a line of them...


That is cool to hear you say that cause I really want to see someone do this stuff in plastic. I know that does not mean you have plans to do them but at least they are kits that capture your interest. That is a good sign.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I bet the Chamber of Horrors line would sell like hot cakes!:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

kit-junkie said:


> Monster Scenes - The Gateway toy. I can't help but believe the release of the Monster Scenes kits was wholly responsible for the disruption of family values here in America. Wholly responsible, I say . :freak:


The chance of anyone protesting these now is nonexistent, hence my original joke. Look at some of the truly warped items (and not in a good way, imo) McFarlane has put out over the past ten years. "Matter of taste," some will say. Maybe so...but selling danged realistic figures of historical murderers with lifelike guts, running blood, cut-off heads, torture and the like...well, if THAT won't raise eyebrows at toy shelves (that I ever heard of; correct me if there was any press on them) then _Monster Scenes_ will look truly cartoonish and quaint in comparison (which is how that whole series always looked to me anyway, and so I never was interested in them...glad to see them back just the same, tho, as it can only help boost public interest in the stuff that I do like).


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Then why not 'go for the jugular vein' and produce the 'Chamber of Horror' line that Aurora canceled ... ...the Hanging Tree...The Pendulum...the Gallows... the Electric Chair...the Rack...and Ripleys Iron Maiden,


You do know that hte Pendulum is a part of the Monster Scenes?
And it is on the Moebius website already?

I'm just hoping these sell well enough to get the rest of the line.
Pain Parlor
Gruesome Goodies.
The Canadian Jekyll/Hyde and Dracula.
Then to finally cap things off, the Animal Pit and Dungeon kits.
(notice I didn't even mention Vampirella. I doubt Harris would ever license it, so no sense asking for it)

I know I will do my part to make the kits a success.
I plan on at least 3 of each, maybe more. Remember these have mutlipe options for arms and legs and such.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Trev- This announcement is generating a LOT of excitement. I can see these kits being huge sellers.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

F91 said:


> Trev- This announcement is generating a LOT of excitement. I can see these kits being huge sellers.


I hope so.

I know I will be doing a section on my site for the Monster Scenes (much like my Haunted Mansion and POTC section)
With links to Moebius and hyping the reissues.

I've always wanted to get the line and build them. I had several as a kid, and have a few almost complete right now from buying parts lots over the years. Just haven't gotten to the point where I could focus on them. Between my PS obsession, and gathering stuff for the POTC/HM line I didn't have the finances to persue this.
Now I will.

I have a feeling I will be leaving WF this summer with a bunch of styrene filling my back seat


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Around 1980 a hobby store offered me the Aurora Monster Scenes cardboard display with the kits diorama for $25.00.
Now I wish I bought it just to resell it.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

TAY666 said:


> You do know that hte Pendulum is a part of the Monster Scenes?
> And it is on the Moebius website already?.


OOPS...my bad...
Your right! I had always thought that 'The Chamber of Horrors' line was a separate entity... are the 'Gruesome Goodies' in the same scale as the Guillotine? I suppose it didn't hurt to mention it more than once though, as I, like you, am buying these models in multiples...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Fabulous News!:woohoo:

Is Vampi included in this series of kits? I don't see her on the Moebius site.

Huzz


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

frankenstyrene said:


> _Monster Scenes_ will look truly cartoonish and quaint


That's part of the appeal, for me at least. I love the cartoon-ish look of the figures. Especially Doctor Deadly and Frankenstein. Did you see the photos Buzz posted of the unfinished kits? Wonderful, cartoon like, saturated colors make for a wonderful build!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

As much as we love Moebius reissuing the kits that we all desire,none of us wants Moebius to run in the red and go bankrupt by issuing too many kits too fast,that might appeal only to a very limited number of buyers.I'm not saying that the Monster Scenes are exactly this,but Moebius must be prudent in order to sell kits that will at least bring an acceptable profit margin.If all works well with this series,then I don't see why the rest of the original series should not reach the shelves sometimes next year.As for The Dungeon and The Animal Pit,it's might be a stretch to issue them,but who knows.And let's not forget that we have a date with all the other kits made by Moebius and Monarch.How much dough are you willing to fork out,and for which kits.:dude:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Dave Hussey said:


> Fabulous News!:woohoo:
> 
> Is Vampi included in this series of kits? I don't see her on the Moebius site.
> 
> Huzz



It is part of the line, though it is doubtful it will see a reissue.
Harris Publishing company ownes the rights. From everything known about them, they are notoriously hard to work with.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> And let's not forget that we have a date with all the other kits made by Moebius and Monarch.How much dough are you willing to fork out,and for which kits.:dude:


Very astute point, xsavoie. Not to be too blunt about it but we all really must be willing to "vote with our wallets" to ensure this remains a successful endeavor for Moebius, both now and going forward. 

Regarding your other point about not doing too much too fast, these first six kits were announced to indicate the initial scope of the release yet they will be rolled out in successive fashion to ensure sales success and to make any adjustments, if needed. I'm already working on additional kit development beyond these but, again, we need to see that these first kits are successful.

The response received so far has been overwhelmingly positive so please spread the word and tell your friends: Monster Scenes are back!


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Then why not 'go for the jugular vein' and produce the 'Chamber of Horror' line that Aurora canceled ... ...the Hanging Tree...The Pendulum...the Gallows... the Electric Chair...the Rack...
> Mcdee


Funny you mentioned this. DENCOMM has been working on development of a new series that features these devious devices. Perhaps it's time I post a web page so you can see what's brewing. Yes? No?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Uh... you're joking right? OK, Yes.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

F91 said:


> Uh... you're joking right?


"_I never joke about my work._"
- 'Q' from *Goldfinger*

Very well. Hold that thought...:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Post away my good man...These are fantastic times...and yes...I for one am voting with my wallet...I've been saving for about 40 years (since Gigantic Frankenstein) and my passion are these models, so.....Bring 'em on and I'll buy 'em all...again in multiples...and I have lots of friends!:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

DENCOMM said:


> Very astute point, xsavoie. Not to be too blunt about it but we all really must be willing to "vote with our wallets" to ensure this remains a successful endeavor for Moebius, both now and going forward.
> 
> Regarding your other point about not doing too much too fast, these first six kits were announced to indicate the initial scope of the release yet they will be rolled out in successive fashion to ensure sales success and to make any adjustments, if needed. I'm already working on additional kit development beyond these but, again, we need to see that these first kits are successful.
> 
> The response received so far has been overwhelmingly positive so please spread the word and tell your friends: Monster Scenes are back!


That is great to hear.
If they come out like a month apart or whatever, would give my wallet time to recover and keep the excitement going for quite sometime.

As far as spreading the word.
How is this for a start?
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/ms/ms.htm
It's rough right now. My first draft, and just a way to get something up and whet the appetite.
As I work on each page, those that are slated for a reissue will have that info on the page with links to Moebius.
Hopefully since my site already gets a fair amount of traffic, and a decent placement on google. This will help spread the word to those who don't hang out on boards and aren't already heavy into the modeling community.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

*Harmful messages to children?*



kit-junkie said:


> That's part of the appeal, for me at least. I love the cartoon-ish look of the figures. Especially Doctor Deadly and Frankenstein. Did you see the photos Buzz posted of the unfinished kits? Wonderful, cartoon like, saturated colors make for a wonderful build!



Now that I think about it, I'm not sure I like the idea of balding overweight science nerds portrayed as potential maniacs. Hits a little too close to home, if you know what I mean.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey...Tay666...that's a great start:thumbsup:...I don't know if I can get any more excited about the release of these kits...but after seeing your site...the answer is a resounding...YES !...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Any clue to which kits will be out first? 

I'll put my vote in for Frankenstein, Victim, Dr Deadly and the Giant Insect.

RK


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Then why not 'go for the jugular vein' and produce the 'Chamber of Horror' line that Aurora canceled ... ...the Hanging Tree...The Pendulum...the Gallows... the Electric Chair...the Rack...
> Mcdee





mcdougall said:


> Post away my good man...Mcdee


OK team - just added the link to the development page at www.dencomm.net. There's a new tile link at the bottom of the page. It's a sneak peek and still pending finalization, presented to let you know that DENCOMM is on the job. 

...but let us not get distracted from the immediate work at hand: launching Monster Scenes. :wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Distracted ?....I'm totally FOCUSED... thanks for the link...btw I picked up a MONSTER SCENES calendar while I was browsing your cool site ...funny that they hadn't sold out yet, I bet they will now !!! and the Torture Scene models are exactly what I'm talking about...If you make those happen...I'm buying :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

This just keeps getting better all the time.
Yow
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Rob...did you ever think that you would be reviewing these babies ? Which BTW I can't wait for either...my Thursday night ritual is watching the 'only show in town'... your reviews of course... If someone told me a year ago that this was all going to happen...I would have bought a bag of whatever he was smoking
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

This is all becoming too much!!!!!!!! It looks like I'll be helping out the US economy ina big way!!!:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Chris... ain't this Great ! Just when you think it can't possibly get any better...WHAMMMO ! It does...:wave:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The Iron Maiden would be a sure winner,followed by The Rack.What a Rack that is boys.I do believe that these two could be part of the Monster Scenes,or made in 1/8th scale to be used individually in a diorama setting.Could always add them and expand a diorama setting with other monsters issued in the future as an option.Victims should probably be included.The Electric Chair seems to be less likely to be used in a monster scene diorama,but if issued,it would stand fine by itself.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

How big are the wings on the giant insect? I have... another use in mind for them.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Are you going to kit-bash it into a Star Trek ship? 

Huzz


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Dave Hussey said:


> Are you going to kit-bash it into a Star Trek ship?
> 
> Huzz


That got me to thinking.
Wonder how much work would be needed to make it look like one of the ships from Lexx?
Hmmmmmm.
I'd do a google search for images but I would probably end up sidetracked by other images from Lexx [evil grin]


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

John P said:


> How big are the wings on the giant insect? I have... another use in mind for them.


The Giant Insect's wingspan is approximately 11 1/2".


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Perfect!!


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Thought I'd post this here as well since the question was also raised within this thread...



xsavoie said:


> I think that Moebius should have included in their kit releases,Gruesome Goodies and the Pain Parlor.I certanly hope that those two will be the first amongs the next kits of that series that they will release.


Those kits are definitely within our sights though we need to assure the six announced will be successful. We elected to omit these from the initial announcement since they are the two most common kits found on the secondary market. Even so, intentions are to complete the lineup, again based upon the sell-through of the first wave. Hope this helps and thanks for all the great questions and overwhelming support. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well here's hoping these do great ( like I think they will )...I know I'm Going to do my part...I'm buying plenty of each...:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Maybe the word should was a little strong.I am very grateful that you released some of these kits at all.Maybe the words should consider releasing these kits would have been more appropriate.You have to admit that the Pain Parlor and Gruesome Goodies are at least as interesting as the others that you have already scheduled to be released this year.Obviously,if the other kits are great sellers.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> Maybe the word should was a little strong.I am very grateful that you released some of these kits at all.Maybe the words should consider releasing these kits would have been more appropriate.You have to admit that the Pain Parlor and Gruesome Goodies are at least as interesting as the others that you have already scheduled to be released this year.Obviously,if the other kits are great sellers.


No worries here, my friend. Your enthusiasm for the kits is clear and that is highly appreciated, always.  

It's to be expected that an announcement for a portion of the series would elicit a question of, "well, what about the others?" Perfectly fair question and much appreciated - it indicates a demand for additional kits. This is a journey that's made up of successive steps and I hope you all agree that we've started on the right foot. Rest assured that I'm monitoring the discussions here and, while Moebius is delivering us great kits this Spring and Summer, I'll be keeping you all posted of developments in the Monster Scenes series that will follow.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

DENCOMM said:


> No worries here, my friend. Your enthusiasm for the kits is clear and that is highly appreciated, always.
> 
> It's to be expected that an announcement for a portion of the series would elicit a question of, "well, what about the others?" Perfectly fair question and much appreciated - it indicates a demand for additional kits. This is a journey that's made up of successive steps and I hope you all agree that we've started on the right foot. Rest assured that I'm monitoring the discussions here and, while Moebius is delivering us great kits this Spring and Summer, I'll be keeping you all posted of developments in the Monster Scenes series that will follow.


EGG-cellent!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

With the high prices I've seen these kits go for on the old EvilBay I'm thinking that they should sell out quickly... meaning we all win...the more you sell the more you'll make and so it goes... I missed out when they were first released, ages ago... but I'm not letting that happen again ! :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## UM_Plastics_Fan (Jun 30, 2007)

*Almost Twlight Zone for me*

This is probably of no importance or relevance to anyone else, but it seems that Frank has looked back 30+ years at my teen-years' desk and repoped _exactly_ the models I had on it- The GITD Dr. Jekyll, the Monster Scenes Pendulum, Victim, Frankie [and Vampirella- oh well, maybe next wave!]. It'll be heaven to get those styrene gems once again!

Truly, thank you so much Frank for this precise nostalgia!

Mike Martin

(only because Mark McGovern has already been taken :thumbsup: )


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I think nearly everyone here can relate Mike!! Thanks to Monarch and Moebius, welcome to Heaven.:wave::thumbsup:

Chris.

ps: Would whoever took Mr. McG please put him back? We find him fairly useful around here.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Let's not forget Tom Lowe and AMT.Might have extra nice surprises for 2008 and beyond.:hat:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Dencomm...Love the new format to your site: www.dencomm.net 
I am so all over the Torture Kits as well as the Monster scenes as you can see by these threads...I'm not alone ! :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks McDee. Yes, it's clear the enthusiasm is running high here. Very exciting, indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Not just here.

You will be happy to hear that the news is indeed spreading.

While searching the net for images to use, I ran across a lot of links to completely unrelated boards and blogs that had this news and conversations about it.
From nostalgic toy sites, to horror sites, to other model sites, and even a few comic related boards.
So there is a buzz in the air.
Jsut not sure how much of it will translate into sales.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Are you serious? Torture device kits? heh heh heh...


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Sales will be great. I'm sure of it.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Do my eyes decieve me or do I see Dracula and Dr.J added to the list of kits to be released??? www.dencomm.net
Mcdee:woohoo:


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Do my eyes decieve me or do I see Dracula and Dr.J added to the list of kits to be released??? www.dencomm.net
> Mcdee:woohoo:


Yep, that's this weekend's Easter Egg, slyly hidden at the www.dencomm.net site. Good job, Mcdee! If I had a chocolate Dr. Deadly to award, you'd take it.:wave:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

DENCOMM said:


> Yep, that's this weekend's Easter Egg, slyly hidden at the www.dencomm.net site. Good job, Mcdee! If I had a chocolate Dr. Deadly to award, you'd take it.:wave:



Great!

Oh crap [rolleyes] Now I have to update the pages on my site (that just got uploaded thiis morning no less)


Actually, I don't mind.
Wouldn't mind if I had to do that for the rest of the ktis too (wink, wink, nudge, nudge, saynomore)


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Man I love Easter Egg hunts... and this is the best hunt since...1971 :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Forgot to ask will the Ms reissue of Frankenstein be issued in glow version like the Aurora one?


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

wolfman66 said:


> Forgot to ask will the Ms reissue of Frankenstein be issued in glow version like the Aurora one?


That's the plan...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...okay, so that's at least two Frankensteins I need to get...one to leave glow, one to paint...:woohoo:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm eggstatic!

Where could we get a good look at these rare kits (built-up or on the sprues)? I've seen the boxes, but don't recall seeing the actual models. How close are they to the MOM versions? 

Thanks for the great news, Dencomm!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

mrmurph said:


> I'm eggstatic!
> 
> Where could we get a good look at these rare kits (built-up or on the sprues)? I've seen the boxes, but don't recall seeing the actual models. How close are they to the MOM versions?
> 
> Thanks for the great news, Dencomm!



I am working on a site where you can do just that.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/ms/ms.htm
Still in progress, and still finding and gathering images.
But it is slowly coming together.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

mrmurph said:


> I'm eggstatic!
> 
> Where could we get a good look at these rare kits (built-up or on the sprues)? I've seen the boxes, but don't recall seeing the actual models. How close are they to the MOM versions?
> 
> Thanks for the great news, Dencomm!


Glad to help. Here's a repeat post of an image of the Jekyll/Hyde parts plus a new image (small tho' it is) of the original Aurora MS Dracula test shot:



















These are identical to the MOM issues except:

Jekyll/Hyde didn't have the "potent potion flask" nor the small stone base
Dracula was minus the extra arms, extra legs, and small base.

You'll also get a look at the planned US instruction sheet design for Drac (not too many folks have seen these).

Enjoy!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Cool. Is that Drac test shot white or glow?
Also a good plan to keep frank glow. Maybe a little TM or something iside his chest to discern from the original?:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Since the plan is to keep Frank in the original glow plastic, are we talking original plastic colors for the rest of the releases too? Flesh plastic for The Victim, light grey for Dr. Deadly...


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

DENCOMM said:


> That's the plan...


Excellent and thanks for that info!:thumbsup:I cant wait and also will the Giant Insects wings be transparent like the original?


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Great questions regarding plastic colors. The final manufacturing specs are still to be determined but the intention is to recreate the original series as faithfully as possible yet also bring the series forward as Aurora had originally been intending (and if any of you carefully studied the box-front designs and/or have seen the DENCOMM Animal Pit and Dungeon boxes, you'll know what I mean). Naturally, these will bear the Moebius name and adjustments will be made to other printed collateral to properly identify them as such. 

Back to the plastic, we'll be looking at keeping it close to the originals (G.I. intended for green plastic with transparent amber eyes/wings) yet we don't want to introduce any confusion regarding how to determine original kit pieces from Moebius kit pieces. The intention is to provide faithful renditions for all enthusiasts while preserving the integrity of the few remaining Aurora originals. Make sense?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

One more question the Draculas daughter and the invisble man kits that was introduced to the series while back in resin for the MS will they make it back again into the series but in Styrene?


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

wolfman66 said:


> One more question the Draculas daughter and the invisble man kits that was introduced to the series while back in resin for the MS will they make it back again into the series but in Styrene?


Well, no imminent plans there as yet (we have our claws full with the 8 kits already announced plus a few more under investigation).  However, DENCOMM has long been partnering with the creative team behind the "official" resin kits you mention. Developing...


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

DENCOMM said:


> Well, no imminent plans there as yet (we have our claws full with the 8 kits already announced plus a few more under investigation). However, DENCOMM has long been partnering with the creative team behind the "official" resin kits you mention. Developing...


Whatever you guys got in the works you count me in for them thats for sure:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm with Wolfman 66!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I have been wondering, does Revell still have some of these molds like I have heard over the years? Or will they be reverse engineered. I Know Revell has the Dung-AnimalPit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I wouldn't complain inf the insect's wings were clear (which would be better for the 'kitbash' I need them for )


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

With all the selection in transparent paint colors that exist these days,it's better to issue the intended transparent parts of the kits in clear plastic.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Hunch said:


> I have been wondering, does Revell still have some of these molds like I have heard over the years? Or will they be reverse engineered. I Know Revell has the Dung-AnimalPit.


They also have the molds for MOTM Creature too.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

No kidding? Makes you wonder why they only put out Drac and Frank. Baaaad move! That would have sold like hot cakes!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Hunch said:


> No kidding? Makes you wonder why they only put out Drac and Frank. Baaaad move! That would have sold like hot cakes!


Well, historically, Frank and Drac both outsell the Creature with just about any kind of merchandise.
Since sales weren't really good on the Frank and Drac, I doubt a Creature kit would have fared well either.


----------



## 1:8 scale (Mar 25, 2006)

:wave:This is fantastic news! I need to pay closer attention to this website! I want them all plus the Pain Parlor. 

What will these little gems retail for? 

Jeff


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

TAY666 said:


> Well, historically, Frank and Drac both outsell the Creature with just about any kind of merchandise.
> Since sales weren't really good on the Frank and Drac, I doubt a Creature kit would have fared well either.


I remember none of the stores or hobby shops in my area having the creature. Out of all my friends who built models none of them even saw one on the shelves. This led me to believe it was a smaller run than Frank or Drac, thus would make it more desirable today. Of course as usual I'm probably way off base.:freak:All of the other MOM kits seem to be on the shelves until the late '70's.

The armored dino from the PS line was never seen in these (central Jersey)parts in the '70's either. Maybe it was just my area?
James


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Hunch said:


> I remember none of the stores or hobby shops in my area having the creature. Out of all my friends who built models none of them even saw one on the shelves. This led me to believe it was a smaller run than Frank or Drac, thus would make it more desirable today. Of course as usual I'm probably way off base.:freak:All of the other MOM kits seem to be on the shelves until the late '70's.
> 
> The armored dino from the PS line was never seen in these (central Jersey)parts in the '70's either. Maybe it was just my area?
> James


Up by me North Jersey area (Hackensack) Two guys dept store had wall to wall PS Kits and MOTM plus left over Aurora Glow monsters aswell up until 79 and then all ya saw was the Monogram Reissues of the Ps Kits car kits ect.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

When can we expect to see the first kits hit the shelves? What part of 2008...Nov/Dec?

I am all over these! I love this series! I have most of the originals too!

MMM


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

MonsterModelMan said:


> When can we expect to see the first kits hit the shelves? What part of 2008...Nov/Dec?
> 
> I am all over these! I love this series! I have most of the originals too!
> 
> MMM


Can't be sure yet, we're still working on the program with our factory. As sson as we have news (hopefully soon) we'll post dates/prices.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Please bring out the entire series including the missing Dungeon and Animal Pit. I'll buy them all. 
Keep up the good work Frank and DENNCOM.

RK


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Also, if possible the Monsters of the Movies Creature and Wolfman...Pretty please.? Maybe a deal could be worked with Revell...Someday maybe, I know your plate is pretty full right now.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Gotta admit, I am stoked about this line... I never even saw those kits on shelves in my area back in the day, because of the protests & recall. Looking forward to buying the whole enchilada...


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Moster Scenes had an enchilada kit?!! :woohoo:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It wouldn't surprise me if they did.

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

There's a good idea for a kit- the Taco Bell ferret!!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> There's a good idea for a kit- the Taco Bell ferret!!


Funny thing is, we sold a Taco Bell kit back in the Doll & Hobby days. From the US Godzilla promotion, where he has the box and string saying "here lizard...".


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've never seen that one!! You wouldn't have a happy snap of it would you?

Chris.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> I've never seen that one!! You wouldn't have a happy snap of it would you?
> 
> Chris.


I don't have one on my laptop, but if you send me an e-mail I'll get it to you. I actually found one of the kits while digging through some old D&H stuff a few weeks ago. It's pretty funny!


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Please bring out the entire series including the missing Dungeon and Animal Pit. I'll buy them all.
> Keep up the good work Frank and DENNCOM.
> 
> RK


Still working on a few things now. Hopefully more details to share very soon.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Will vampirella ever get reissued?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

DENCOMM said:


> Still working on a few things now. Hopefully more details to share very soon.


Can't wait to hear more details!...the details you've given us already has already blown me away!!!...BTW the Monster Scenes Calendar I ordered from you just arrived and Man It's Great...all the Box Art photos of the MS series...I looking month to month at the models I'll soon be building! Talk about the Ultimate Diorama ...team these up with the Chamber of Horrors series and I'm in Spooktacular Heaven...where everyday is Halloween:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Moebius said:


> I don't have one on my laptop, but if you send me an e-mail I'll get it to you. I actually found one of the kits while digging through some old D&H stuff a few weeks ago. It's pretty funny!




I never knew that! That's fracking funny! I loved the Taco Bell dog & that commercial in particular. The wife & I still say "Here lizard, lizard, lizard..." whenever we're looking for something.

PM sent, if you'll be so kind as to send me a pic, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> ...BTW the Monster Scenes Calendar I ordered from you just arrived and Man It's Great...all the Box Art photos of the MS series...
> Mcdee


Glad you like the calendar - I think you got the last production unit for this year (just a few pre-release copies left). Already working on next year's calendar plus more cool stuff. Thanks for your support!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

DENCOMM said:


> Glad you like the calendar - I think you got the last production unit for this year (just a few pre-release copies left). Already working on next year's calendar plus more cool stuff. Thanks for your support!!


You put out the Monster scenes and the Chamber of Horrors and I'll show you what 'support' is !!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:Mcdee


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm with you McD! I'm getting a case of each! Monster Scenes for all my friends! BWaa-HA-HA-Ha!:devil:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*The time is hehehe here*

:thumbsup:Thought I'd drag up this thread from the grave of last spring  when the thought of the release of the Monster Scenes was brand new...At the time it generated a kind of excitement I hadn't experienced in a long, long time. Well...looks like the time has come and these Monster Scenes Kits are up for pre-orders about to be released in the fall...what a great way to herald in Halloween 2008:woohoo: With prices ranging from $19. to $25. you can kiss searching Evil bay goodbye...for the price of ONE original Monster Scenes you can now own the entire series and have cash left over for paint, glue, (maybe a good divorce lawyer) ahem...you know what I mean :wave:
Mcdee
PS...Hey Dennis...Will you be producing a 2009 Monster Scenes Calendar?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for bringing this one back Mcdee. With the imminent release of these beauties, it'd be great to get the buzz going again!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Chris lots of good info in this thread, I keep thinking of those Torture Scene kits waiting in the wings:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Me too mate!! The rack, electric chair, pillory, etc. The dio possibilities are endless! Plus it'll help keep the PC brigade busy!
Seriously though, bring 'em on!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

These kits are cool, but...I want IRON MAN! Or maybe, just maybe a 1/6th scale B-9 Robot!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You can see the lengths Frank will go to to make sure what he says he'll release will get released. Conan's a case in point. He'll put it out even if it hurts his sales. Iron man will be released- it's just a matter of waiting.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah well Screw those PC brigades...I thought these were the coolest models when I was 10 and was pretty ticked off when these old biddies squashed my fun:freak:...well they're all gone now and I'm not...and I've been waiting a long...long time for this moment to arise so...You make'm I'll buy'm 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Well said Denis!! My thoughts exactly and I'm sure everyone here will agree!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------

